# Trying to find needle and solenoid that will fit this regulator



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

This is the regulator I'm getting.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370447559291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

From that picture, does it come with a needle valve already????????
I'm trying to find a solenoid and needle valve that will fit it.
Will this needle valve fit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310219119453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'm trying to get the burket solenoid but from aquariumplants, someone mention that one is not very good for co2, I should get the one with the burna seals?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

no, it does not come with a needle valve.
you want to have a ideal needle valve , swagelok needle valve is not suitable. 
refer to this thread for more info on the parts you need.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/74259-new-complete-co2-system.html


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

since i'm getting a two stage regulator, is it necessary to purchase a nice needle since the two stage prevent the EOTD? Will a clippard do or a fabco needle?

Will this burkert solenoid work fine?

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Burkert_Brass_Solenoid_Valve_Type_6011_p/bu6011.htm
Someone mention it was not good for co2


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, you need a good needle valve that can provide consistent bubble/second output. I would not recommend Clippard, but Fabco is pretty good, and cheap too compared to brand names. 
Burket 6011 that aquariumplants sells is suitable for general gas, you can use it for CO2. 
The one with Buna-N seal is better for CO2 use. but you have to wait until Nov 18 to get it, and it will cost more too.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

darkoon said:


> ... Burket 6011 that aquariumplants sells is suitable for general gas, you can use it for CO2.
> The one with Buna-N seal is better for CO2 use. but you have to wait until Nov 18 to get it, and it will cost more too.


There was no price increase for the Buna-N models over the Viton seal models of Burkert 6011 solenoids.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Left C said:


> There was no price increase for the Buna-N models over the Viton seal models of Burkert 6011 solenoids.


Left C, is freshwatersystems the only place to buy the Buna-N model? their price seems to be higher than others.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

darkoon said:


> Left C, is freshwatersystems the only place to buy the Buna-N model? their price seems to be higher than others.


really, the price seems to be the same..


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Get a Fabco NV-55, they are cheaper, plus you were on the thread about 10-32/barb attachments so you know all about them now:smile: You'll need to connect it up inline.

I have only had mine running for a week so can't really give an informed opinion about their long term operation. They are certainly very precise though.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> Get a Fabco NV-55, they are cheaper, plus you were on the thread about 10-32/barb attachments so you know all about them now:smile: You'll need to connect it up inline.
> 
> I have only had mine running for a week so can't really give an informed opinion about their long term operation. They are certainly very precise though.


i just got one


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

darkoon said:


> Left C, is freshwatersystems the only place to buy the Buna-N model? their price seems to be higher than others.


Where did you see this higher price?

freshwatersystems is charging the same prices for the Buna-N models that I posted months ago. This price was directly from Burkert and not freshwatersystems at that time.

On 6/27/10 in this forum I posted: "The prices are $45.40 _(brass)_ and $81.50 _(stainless steel)_ respectfully plus shipping." in the Burkert thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/71951-b-rkert-6011-solenoids-buna-seals.html

freshwaters systems is charging $45.40 (brass) and $81.50 (stainless steel) plus shipping as well: http://www.freshwatersystems.com/search2.aspx?keywords=burkert&Search=Search

They are $48.99 for the brass ones with Viton seals and a powercord at aquariumplants.com: http://www.aquariumplants.com/Burkert_Brass_Solenoid_Valve_Type_6011_p/bu6011.htm

You can get the Buna-N regulators from any Burkert dealer worldwide. The trouble is that they are not a normally stocked item. They are custom made in Germany for each order with a 5 to 7 week delivery wait.

I spoke with the sales manager at Burkert and asked if they could stock some for us. He contacted freshwatersystems and they agreed to stock them. This is why that we will be able to order from them very soon and not have the 5 to 7 week wait. They will have an inventory to work from. They had to wait on them to be manufactured as well. This is why the Nov 18th in stock date came about.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

The one that freshwaters systems sells doesn't seem to come with Cable Plug to DIN, which cost another $10 + cost of cable plug, while the one aquariumplants sells comes with it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

darkoon said:


> The one that freshwaters systems sells doesn't seem to come with Cable Plug to DIN, which cost another $10 + cost of cable plug, while the one aquariumplants sells comes with it.


Hi darkoon

It comes stock with a 2056 non-LED cable plug. freshwatersystems pictures don't show it in their pictures, but their link to Burkert's site shows that it can come with three different styles of cable plugs of with the 2056 is one. They just made a copy of that picture, but without the plugs.

The specs for the 463938 and 463939 call for a non-LED 2056 cable plug. I know because Burkert's sales manager and myself wrote the specs.

If you want a cable plug with a LED light, you can order one of the two optional LED cable plugs that freshwater systems carries. This way you will end up with two cable plugs. One stock and one optional.

All of this is spelled out in the Burkert thread on this forum.

See below and this is from post #19 on this forum. I enlarged the comment stating the cable plugs and made it bold. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...t-6011-solenoids-buna-seals-2.html#post547111 Even post #1 mentions that they come with 2056 cable plugs.



Left C said:


> LED DIN's are available for these 6011 solenoids with the Buna-N seals. Below is all the information.
> 
> New Bürkert 6011 Buna-N solenoid part numbers, LED DIN part numbers with prices
> 
> ...


These are the pictures of my two Buna-N solenoids (463938 and 463939). You can see that there are two cable plugs for each solenoid. One cable plug is the stock non-LED plug (in front of each solenoid) and the other is the optional LED plug (behind each solenoid).

Shown are a non-LED cable plug below each solenoid and a LED cable plug above each solenoid.

both the 463938 and 463939 solenoids with the stock non-LED plug and the optional LED plug









the 463938 with the stock stock and optional plugs









the 463939 with the stock and optional plugs









Do you have any other questions, darkoon?

Left C


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Left C.
then it does seem that freshwatersystems is the best choice right now, and we're in Nov already.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

darkoon said:


> Thanks Left C.
> then it does seem that freshwatersystems is the best choice right now, and we're in Nov already.


----------

